# 2nd Batch



## carlbq (Dec 3, 2016)

Just bought a 10 pound belly at Costco today. Will start curing tomorrow. Half will be basic cure (kosher salt, brown sugar, and cure#1) with black pepper added. Other half will be basic cure with Black Forest Ham spices added to the mix.  Will smoke both at the same time after a 10 day or so cure and two and a half day in fridge to form the pellicle.  Now, the question:  should I cold smoke with apple wood? With hickory? Maybe mix the two together ?  You thoughts?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2016)

I vote for cob. Best smoke for bacon!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2016)

I am using cob now on some cured meat


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2016)

Never tried cob, guess I'll have to get some.

I always use apple.

Al


----------



## carlbq (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, no opinions which i shouod use on apple v hockory? 
Al said he always uses apple.

So tell me, why is cob so great?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2016)

Carlbq said:


> Well, no opinions which i shouod use on apple v hockory?
> Al said he always uses apple.
> 
> So tell me, why is cob so great?



It has a great flavor on the bacon. It's not too mild and not too overpowering. 

I have used apple, hickory, cherry, pecan and mixtures of all. 

If you want a bold flavor use hickory. If you want a mild flavor use apple. Or mix the two together. 

If that's what you have use it. I do recommend trying cob. It''s great.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Dec 9, 2016)

I haven't seen cobb anywhere I pick up my wood chips. I'm assuming this is a stick burner kind of thing. I'm working on a MES


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2016)

MDGirlinFL said:


> I haven't seen cobb anywhere I pick up my wood chips. I'm assuming this is a stick burner kind of thing. I'm working on a MES



Pellets. You can get them from Todd at AmazeN Smokers. He's a sponser here .


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Dec 10, 2016)

I have been looking at the amazen tray. I may be pulling the trigger on one soon. I see a deal on Amazon $29 for the tray and a bag of PC pellets. Is there other better deals out there?


----------

